# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Debuter avec WindowsWorkflowFoundation

## Orphey

Bonjour,

Je dois raliser une application de suivi de candidatures au sein d'un service RH. Sans saisir les subtilits de WF je suis convaincu qu'utiliser un moteur de workFlow s'impose dans mon cas comme une evidence.

Le problme c'est que je sais a peine ce que c'est, je sais ce qu'est un workflow pour avoir fait des schma de workFlow pour diverses applications et raisons mais un moteur de workflow est quelque chose qui m'est tranger..

Alors voici ma question, je voudrais connaitre une ou plusieurs rfrences de livres (de prfrence en Francais mais l'Anglais ne me pose pas trop de problmes) qui pourraient m'aider dans ma dmarche. C'est-a-dire comprendre les moteurs de workflow (interets, limites et usages) et pouvoir un creer et en intgrer a une application web ASP.NET.


D'avance merci pour vos rponses claires!!  ::ccool::

----------


## susama

bonjour @Orphey,
j'ai eu le mme sujet pour mon PFE 
si tu peux m'aider avec ton xperience merci  ::D:

----------

